# Lead Walking Tips Needed



## RichardStanley2521 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey I wanted to ask a lead Walking question for the older Cockapoo owners. 

We are in the middle of lead training our 6 month old Cockapoo Roly. 

We are asking him to walk to heel and treating when he's in a good position. We are finding when we go to places we go all the time, he walks fine on the lead and we feel great about this. 

If we take him somewhere else that has things he can sniff like grass on the side of the pavement for example, he is a nightmare and constantly pulls. He also constantly wees and marks his territory. 

The question I had is, is this just something puppies grow out off if we keep up the lead training? Do they suddenly get bored one day and not get as interested with sniffing grass? Can the older dog members remember what age their puppies started walking well on the lead? 

I'm desperate for him to walk nice on the lead as I love hiking and want to take him in Spring next year. 

Thanks for your help and I will take any advice on lead Walking


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep working on it and it will gradually fall into place


----------

